# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قصة رجل حســد زوجـتــه

## البركان الهادئ

*كان هناك رجل تـعـب من الذهاب للعمل كل يوم
 بينما زوجته تبقى في البيت 
 وعند المساء بدأ الصلاة وطلب من الله أن يستبدل
 جسده مع زوجته ليومين فقط لتعرف زوجته بماذا يشعر
 فجأة ظهر له مارد ولبى له طلبه 
 وفي اليوم التالي استيقظ
 و قد تبدل جسده من رجل الى كأمرأة
 حضر الفطور
 أيقظ الأولاد
 حضرهم للمدرسة
 ناول الأولاد فطورهم
 حضر سندويتشات المدرسة
 أخد الأولاد للمدرسة
 عاد للبيت وغسل الغسيل
 ذهب ليتسوق 
 ثم عاد للبيت وكانت الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
 مسح الأراضي
 نفض الغبار
 ذهب سريعا للمدرسة ليأتي بالأولاد
 أطعم الأولاد وجلس يساعدهم في وظائفهم
 طوى الغسيل
 كوى الملابس
 في السادسه والنصف أخد يحضر طعام العشاء
 بعد العشاء جلى الصحون ونظف المطبخ
 حمم الأولاد وأخدهم للنوم
 أصبحت الساعة التاسعة وعمله لا ينتهي 
 في صباح اليوم الثالث استيقظ وفي الحال ركع
 وقال : يارب لم أكن أعرف حقيقة ما أفكر به 
 كنت مخطئا عندما فكرت أن البقاء في البيت مريح أكثر
 أرجوك ......أرجوك ........أعدنا كما كنا !!!!
 ظهر له المارد وقال : يا ولدي ,أظن بأنك تعلمت الدرس
 وأنا سعيد كي ترجع الأشياء كما كانت
 ولـكن
 عليك الانتظار تسعة أشهر لأنك الآن ........ حـــــــامـل !!





إذاً المرأة عظيمة ودورها عظيم فى الحياة وكل شخص عندو دور فى الحياة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*برضو الرجال قوامون علي النساء
*

----------


## كريم عبدالله

*لكل دوره في الحياة

وكل ميسر لما خلق له

ولا افضليه مطلقه للرجال
علي النساء{بما فضلنا بعضهم علي بعض}
فكل منهم له ميزاته وخصائصه ومقدراته
التي يفضل بها علي الآخر
                        	*

----------


## ميدو محجوب

*سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ((استوصوا بالنساء خيرا)). 
*

----------

